# 9n Ford tractor not turning over



## Power121 (Dec 6, 2021)

I have a 9n converted to 12 volt that will not turn over...even when jumping battery to starter....any ideas..I'm new to tractor mechanics. Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Any sounds at all when you are jumping starter?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Can you turn the engine over by hand? Push in on the belt and turn the fan blades.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

does the 9n have a positive ground? is it possible you have the polarity wrong?


----------

